# Greenlight just Trounsed the competition



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

hi guys

thought i would just post up that prior to today my best quote for my R32 GTR was £1440 they just quoted me £920 so i took it out without any problems

I am 24
R32 GTR
mods to 330BHP
Alloys
Cat1 Alarm,
FC with PNC bonus
12k miles a year
parked on driveway

cant remember what the excess is but its not massive

the closest to them were A Plan with £1198 and Adrian Flux with £1238 neither of them are that bad either though IMO

definately worth giving them a ring if your young!!!

JIM


----------

